# Labor Day Weeken (RED CREEK OFFROAD PARK)



## AlphaDogBrute750 (Mar 18, 2009)

*6TH ANNUAL ATV*
*:rockn:MUDFEST:rockn:*
*SEPTEMBER 4-7,2009*​
*SWAMPCROSS*
*MUD BOG*
*BIKINI CONTEST*​*COVERED BY*
*MUDDERS MAGAZINE*
*DIRTY4MAN.COM*​*:first:$10,000:first:*
*IN CASH & PRIZES*
*For More Info Please Visit WWW.ATVMUDFEST.COM*
*REDCREEK OFFROAD - 601.945.5055*
*OR PLEASE VISIT WWW.REDCREEKOFFROAD.COM*​*DIRECTIONS*​*New Orleans Area: Take I-10 To exit 46B (biloxi I-110/Hwy 15 exit) on to i-10. at red light off ramp. go north 1 mile to Hwy 15. turn right onto hwy 15 going north 21 miles. turn right onto vestry rd. goin east 3.75 miles. take a left at red creek off road sign.*

*From Alabama Area: Take i-10 to exit 57 (hwy 57) just off ramp turn right onto hwy 57 going north 21 miles to vestry rd. turn left onto vestry rd. going 8.2 miles/ take a right at red creek off road sign.*

*From Wiggins At HWY 49: Take hwy 26 east 9.1 miles to hwy 15. turn right going 9.1 miles to vestry rd. turn left onto vestry rd. going east 3.75 miles. take a left at red creek off road sign.*

*From Lucedale: take hwy 26 west to hwy 15 (red light/Chevron station) turn left onto hwy 15 going south for 12.3 miles to vestry rd. turn right onto vestry rd. going west 8.2 miles. take a right at red creek off road sign.*
​*:booty:HOTELS:booty:*
*BILOXI TRAVEL INN - 228.396.4488 -ECONOMY INN -228.392.9598*
*QUALITY INN - 228.388.1000 - IMPERIAL PALACE - 228.436.3000*​
:lawz:GOT TO PAY TO PLAY:lawz:​


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

dude im went last year and the bikini contest got buck naked :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's the best kind!


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea that would be a special event for the mimb event, can we make it happen?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

nice usage of outlaw smilie 

i added silverback one too :bax:


----------



## AlphaDogBrute750 (Mar 18, 2009)

yea i was there last year and it did get a little wild...my friend brian is the H.N.I.C (HEAD ****A IN CHARGE) at mudfest he's the one that throws it...my boy general Jay will be dj (same as last year)...u guys headed up this year or what?...i think it's gonna be a little wild-r this year if ya know what im sayin!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wood butcher said:


> yea that would be a special event for the mimb event, can we make it happen?


im afraid most of our group will be comprised of sausage fest


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

D*** I wish i lived closer!! :rockn:Sounds like an awesome time. In IL...we got nothen like that. People around here are always asking me why i keep changing and doing things to my 4-wheeler. I just tell them to "ride with me and you'll find out." :nutkick:


----------



## JTaylor11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Me and a few of my buddies will me there bright and early Friday morning. Planning on camping out for the weekend. Can wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

This sounds like my kinda ride. I go to all the ******* offroad events & they are a blast!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Brutefest 2009 at rocks bottums gonna be legit


----------

